# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Help android

## hoanganh1

Em đang làm đồ án 2 về android.Anh chị nào biết về android giúp em cách viết phần mềm quản lý tài chính cá nhân trên thiết bị di động với.please........[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## nam123

Minh cung muon hoi ve android

----------

